# Gráficos 3D en excel



## gwatanab (Feb 7, 2008)

Hola,

alguien sabe de un complemento para realizar gráficos 3D en excel??

Me refiero a gráficos en los tres ejes  -     z = f(x,y)

No me refiero a los gráficos en perspectiva que vienen con el excel.


Gracias,
Gonzalo


----------



## Greg Truby (Feb 7, 2008)

Excel no se ofrece eso. Revisé el sitio de Jon Peltier y él no tiene una solución. La única referencia que veo por alguien conocido es en el sitio de Andy Pope: http://www.andypope.info/charts/3drotate.htm

No tengo tiempo para bajar el ejemplo. Pero tal vez le de suficientes pistas para que usted encuentra la manera de hacerlo usted mismo.

Buena suerte,


----------



## Greg Truby (Feb 7, 2008)

Un artículo que Jon escribió que me servió hace un par de años.

http://pubs.logicalexpressions.com/pub0009/LPMArticle.asp?ID=447


----------



## gwatanab (Feb 8, 2008)

Es lo que estaba buscando. Gracias Greg, por su tiempo y conocimiento!!


----------

